# Livery Ribble Valley



## RosiePosie76 (27 August 2015)

In desperate need of two stables in Ribble Valley/Blackburn area. Full year turnout preferred and arena needed. Thanks


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 August 2015)

There's a few on preloved at the minute I think. No idea what they are like though.

I'm in tockholes but no where does winter turnout!


----------



## Janovich (27 August 2015)

Have you looked on Livery List?? Could be something on there that would suit.


----------



## RosiePosie76 (27 August 2015)

xxcharlottexx said:



			There's a few on preloved at the minute I think. No idea what they are like though.

I'm in tockholes but no where does winter turnout!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Just seen a yard for rent near burnley that I've enquired about. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RosiePosie76 (27 August 2015)

I have Janovich thanks and there is nothing in this area &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## dollymix (1 September 2015)

There are a few in Bolton-by-Bowland


----------

